# Latest addition to he flock



## mighty2571 (Oct 25, 2018)

Last night Mango came home, he's is the latest addition to the flock, he's just under 2 months old and very sweet, and tamed, and apparently have an exquisite food taste, he loves baby spinach, and arugula. 

So Mango is settling down in his quarantine cage for now, he's still getting accustomed to his new home and surrounding, and after the new year when the quarantine period is over he can join the rest of the flock.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He's adorable, love that baby face!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is so precious!  

I can't wait to see more of baby Mango


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my gracious!

Mango is just the most darling wee boy ever and I'm totally smitten with him. :001_wub:

I hope you'll be posting LOTS of pictures of this little fellow in the days to come!*


----------



## mighty2571 (Oct 25, 2018)

Thank you all, so I quickly learned this little fella quirkiness, he like to sit in his food bowl while eating, and as cute as it look when he's using his feet like a chicken to dig through the food and eat, he was also pooping in his bowl so that became a problem so I switched his bowl to a covered food bowl, I got a couple of dirty looks from him but I think he'll adjust quickly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lots of baby budgies like to sit in their food dishes to eat. 

I'm glad the covered food dish is working out for you.*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Such a sweet baby!!!!!! Welcome little Mango!


----------



## mighty2571 (Oct 25, 2018)

Well I thought the covered dish would work but my little guy is determined to sit in his food to eat so he squeezed his little body inside the dish and was a happy camper digging his food with his feet and eating, and when I get close to the cage and ask what are you doing he pokes his head out and give me a look like (hey what's going on?) :laughing1:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Generally they outgrow the desire to sit in their food dishes as they mature. 
In the meantime, enjoy his sweet baby antics!*


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Mango is a cutie. How fun to have a baby bird.


----------

